# Feisty Dog to Groomers?



## happylife (Dec 26, 2009)

Is it alright if my dog moves around ALOT when I try to clip her nails and etc. to take to the groomers? o_o How will they deal with this? Thank you!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Most groomers use a noose to help hold the dog in place. It souldn't be a problem. I had some nasty dogs I had to deal with when I was grooming, and I didn't even do the small breeds.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Agreed. The groomer can help you teach her the expected behavior as well, and are going to be more adept and getting the job done, they are the professionals.


----------



## happylife (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you for the replies!  This helped me out alot.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

make sure youre there..... the last time i went to get my girls nails trimmed by a groomer was the last.... my lexi is 120lbs, and sort of a pain to do. so i took her and my other dane. my first one was fine, the second was horrific. i told them that if she wouldnt let them do it to just forget it and i would do it myself..... well they wouldnt. they had 4 people pinning her down trying to do it and her struggling and becoming scared to death and they wouldnt let her up. i was screaming at them to stop but they wouldnt listen and i was stuck on the other side of the 1/2 door with my other dog so i couldnt get there. they didnt stop til one girl yelled that my dog bit her.... now if she had i wouldnt have blamed her, hello people, your dumb! but she didnt even bite her she was in mid scream and turned her head and her teeth brushed the girls arm. there wasnt even a scratch, nothing. just a little spit. i was FURIOUS. now i cant even get near her with clippers.....


----------

